# Tica TC2 Rods



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 4 TC2 rods for sale - $60 each

Casting 
1- 11' UEHA733502C
1- 9' UEHA527402C
1- 8' UEHA424401C - one piece

Spinning
1-9' UEHA527402S

Price is negotiable for multiple rods

Located in Rockwell NC. I travel the Carolinas quite a bit. So if you're interested, let me know where you're at and we'll see if meeting up is possible.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you ever come close to the tidewater area? I am interested in the 9' spinning.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

message sent with questions


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Seldom come that far, sorry.


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Sold* locally. Thanks for looking


----------

